# 47 gallon tank



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

hi, i bought a 47 gallon tank (180 litres) and now i've to choose what kind of malawi cichlid buy.

i love saulosi, but i don't know if they could stay in a so little tank. a lot of people is discouraging me. demasoni too...

is possible to make such a little tank with this kind of fishes (if needed also a mono specifica tank) or i've to buy less aggressive mbuna like:

Labidochromis Caeruleus
pseudotropheus elongatus mpanga

or

Pseudotropheus johanni 
Labidochromis perlmutt


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ps. saulosi do stay small and are perfectly suited for a tank of this size. Ps. demasoni are a lot more work, and can be troublesome, but the tank size is appropriate.

Really a johanni is going to get too aggressive for a tank this size, and I'm not sure I'd attempt mpanga either. Your best bet is the saulosi IMO. Labs and Rusties would be my second choice.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I had the same issue, but eventually got a 58gal which is about the same size as the 47gal (just a little deeper). I have Ps. Saulosi in the tank now. It is working out great.

IMO--Try for Ps. Saulosi, Labidochromis Perlmutt, or the Yellow Lab (Labidochromis Caeruleus) but not all three.

You "CAN" try 1M and 4F for 2 species. Female Saulosi look like yellow Labs already, so I would not mix those two. You can, but then your tank will be almost al yellow.


----------



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

everybody is discouraging me from buying p. saulosi...

they say:

Labidochromis Caeruleus
pseudotropheus elongatus mpanga

or

Pseudotropheus johanni 
Labidochromis perlmutt

would be more natural...

but i think i will have a more active tank with saulosi... i fear if i put one of these 2 combination, all the fish will stay all the time inside the rocks...


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

bischero said:


> everybody is discouraging me from buying p. saulosi...
> 
> they say:
> 
> ...


Pseudotropheus johanni will be too agressive. I had them before and they just disrupted the whole tank. Labidochromis Caeruleus are peaceful but they do get big, I have seen them at 5inches long (125mm). I have not had the other fishes.

I still think Ps. Saulosi would be good, They are doing well in my 36" long tank. I have 2 holding females already.

If you want 2 species I would try Ps. Saulosi and Lab. Perlmutt. This was what I was going to do (and may still try in the future), but so far happy with just the Saulosi. Do not know why everyone is telling you "No" on the Saulosi, maybe just telling you not to buy "Wild Caught".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I cannot imagine anyone recommending these for a 36" tank. I'd go for 48x18 for them.

pseudotropheus elongatus mpanga
or 
Pseudotropheus johanni


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

Listen to the people here. Ps. Saulosi are perhaps some of the coolest Mbuna. Pretty much non-stop action and great colors. You will most likely want to stay with just one male, but 2 might work with lots of rocks with a separation between the piles.

I love my Saulosi with 1 Male and 4 Females. have them over 10 months and have babies swimming among the smaller rocks. These guys have great personalities too and almost always hungry. Much more outgoing then some of my other Mbuna.

Good fortune which ever way you go!


----------



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

in a tank like mine, how many saulosi male and female?

this is the layout atm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a 36x12 tank you could try for 3m:9f. I'd arrange more rocks in the middle.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

bischero said:


> in a tank like mine, how many saulosi male and female?
> 
> this is the layout atm


Ma che bello aquario signore bischero! :thumb:


----------



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

ahahhahaha

thanks


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

bischero said:


> ahahhahaha
> 
> thanks


LOL, Forza Italia e Forza Juventus!!


----------



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

tank started 25/08/2015

increasing levels of no2, yesterday for the first time 0.1 mg/L today 0.4mg/L. in the days before, very low.
no3 are low

Kh 8
Ph 7.4
Gh 10

i used sera nitrivec. i think bacteria are working 

i think i will go for full saulosi


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

Good idea "Saulosi", you will not be sorry. These are great little fish!
Good Fortune to you.
Tony


----------



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

Saulosi 3/9 or 4/8?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

3/9 IMO, 4 males would be too much. Besides, your 3/9 may become 4/8.


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

I would go 3m/9f but depending on setup 4m/8f might work. I trust you are planning to breed?
Are you keeping the fry?


----------



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

i'd like to keep the fry, but i don't know if i can... maybe u can give me some suggestions.

i'll go for 3/9 then, okei.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would need at least one extra tank to raise a batch of fry.


----------



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

they can't raise in the same tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No the parents and other adults eat the babies instantly.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

In my yellow lab species tank, I had good success getting fry to survive in the main tank by planting three fake Cabomba Caroliniana plants bunched up really close together. The fry can easily hang out in the labyrinth of needles and adults cannot get to them.


----------



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

thank u guys


----------



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

males fighting


----------



## bischero (Aug 11, 2015)

new layout!


----------

